# Used insert pricing



## Ashful (Apr 18, 2012)

I have a Mendota Seabrook D-40 insert I'm looking to sell, and was offered $1500 on it.  Price new was $3200 for insert + surround, plus $300'ish for the flue adaptor/liner kit, purchased in 2003.

$1500 seems low on a barely-used $3500 rig only 9 years old, but maybe it's fair?  What do you say?  Never bought/sold any used hearth equipment, so I don't have a clue.

Thanks!


----------



## Heatsource (Apr 18, 2012)

pretty fair deal, hard to sell high end used gas products ime


----------



## Ashful (Apr 18, 2012)

Cool.  Thanks for the advice.  A few old stovers at work said the same.  I guess I have it sold, then!  Time to buy another wood stove.


----------

